
Mobile Carrier Prefs? GiffGaff is the Best Move I Ever Made - iProject
http://thenextweb.com/uk/2012/04/07/one-year-with-giffgaff-switching-to-the-people-powered-mobile-network-is-the-best-move-i-ever-made/
======
stephengillie
Strangely this reads like an advertisement.

The author begins by describing his mobile-contract insecurities, then brings
up bad customer service he's endured. The article continues to state that all
mobile carriers have equally bad customer service, and wraps up with a shining
review of the only company deemed to be different.

~~~
DanBC
GiffGaff has affiliate links. This article does not use affiliate links.

The author makes some reasonable points. Customer support with GiffGaff is
provided by the community. I've asked a question, and got very rapid,
thoughtful, correct replies. That was amazing. Often I've asked questions to
big (proper) networks and got confused, misleading, incomplete replies.

FWIW I'm not using Giffgaff (although I am thinking about it) because I'm
using T-Mobile with vouchers. It's mostly okay. I've never used their customer
service. They do use an annoying proxy to serve rare interstitial warnings
about bandwidth use, and to serve low quality images with changed alt text.
(Telling you to shirt r to improve that image. The alt text revert once you do
that.)

Mobile broadband is bafflingly expensive in the UK. T-Mobile claims (for this
product) NO LIMITS, but what they mean is no limits for "web surfing and
email", but blocks on some other things (Flash, streaming, etc) after you
reach the limit. Torrenting is still possible.

Mobile broadband is one the the causes of "Bill shock" (the other being data
roaming when abroad) so it's reasonable to be looking around at providers.

~~~
Tichy
They could also pay bloggers directly to advertise them. Especially if they
are specialized on letting "the community" work for them.

~~~
DanBC
I emailed the author. He said that all their sponsored posts are clearly
labelled.

~~~
stephengillie
Thanks for the clarification. Maybe I'm too used to being just a number to my
phone company, like a form of learned helplessness.

------
Tichy
So many words just to explain that he switched phone provider. You can fuss
too much about the small stuff, you know.

